# Best year of fishing yet!!! 2017 Fish Ohio Report



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

It has been an absolutely unbelievable year of fishing!!! I accomplished 2 personal goals: 1. Catch at least 10 different Fish Ohio Species in one year 2. Catch a new Personal Best Flathead. A definite tip of the hat to my awesome wife for letting me out of the house...hahaha!!! All fish were caught from public waters, photoed, and released. Here is how I ended up...

Largemouth Bass 21.5"-Slip bobber/minnow

Bluegill 9.5"-Slip bobber/meal worm

White Crappie 13"-Slip bobber/minnow

White Bass 14"-Storm Swim Shad 3" Pearl

Common Carp 28"-Dough Ball/Slip sinker rig

Flathead Catfish 46"-Slip sinker rig/fresh cut shad

Hybrid Striped Bass 21.5"-Storm Swim Shad 3" Pearl

Smallmouth Bass 18"-Strike King mini pro buzz bait black

Channel Catfish 29"-Slip sinker rig/fresh cut bluegill

Rock Bass 10"-Texas rigged crawfish green pumpkin

Freshwater Drum 25"-Big Joshy 2.75" Slush


Honorable Mentions

Muskie 37"-X-rap Jointed Shad

Sauger 15.5"-Big Joshy 2.75" Ultimate Chartreuse

Saugeye 20.75"-Big Joshy 2.75" Slush


I know there has been a ton of other awesome fish caught this year, let's see'em fellas!!!


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Great report & great year. I can't wait for a report if you start fishing from a boat. But wait-- why bother. Tight lines in 2018.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

If anybody else has any notable catches they would like to share, please do!!! This arctic weather is killing me!!!


----------



## IKfish (Nov 8, 2017)

Great thread. Here are some of my catches of 2017. Not impressed big ones, but had great time on the water.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> If anybody else has any notable catches they would like to share, please do!!! This arctic weather is killing me!!!


Get out there in this arctic weather and catch that first 2018 fish Ohio through the ice


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

IKfish said:


> Great thread. Here are some of my catches of 2017. Not impressed big ones, but had great time on the water.


Very nice catches!!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Bluegillin' said:


> Get out there in this arctic weather and catch that first 2018 fish Ohio through the ice


Maybe I will...definitely have good ice in a lot of places!!!


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Am I reading this right: Did you catch ten different Fish Ohio fish in 2017.....all while fishing from shore?
That may be the most impressive angling accomplishment in Ohio I've ever heard of. Sincere congrats.
Mind if I asked how often you went out or how many days on/near the water you enjoyed?


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Definitely one great fisherman right there based on this accomplishment from shore


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

This is pretty impressive catch man. Keep it going (and pics coming).

I was wondering the same thing that how often you go fishing? Great job


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

berkshirepresident said:


> Am I reading this right: Did you catch ten different Fish Ohio fish in 2017.....all while fishing from shore?
> That may be the most impressive angling accomplishment in Ohio I've ever heard of. Sincere congrats.
> Mind if I asked how often you went out or how many days on/near the water you enjoyed?


Thanks guys!!! I had 11 different Fish Ohio fish this year with three other species being really close all from shore!!! I try to get out as much as I can and fish all around the state, but sometimes that can be challenging. My fishing success is a direct result of my awesome wife, she puts up with my "hobby"...hahaha. If you guys have any pictures/catches you would like to share, please do!!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Some other notable achievements this year in fishing were:
1. Catching 2 Northern Pike from Ohio waters
2. Catching a Walleye, Sauger, and Saugeye all on the same trip.
3. Catching a Fish Ohio Largemouth in February
4. Catching my first Fish Ohio Smallmouth

This weather is killing me right now!!! Hahaha!!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

22"


21"


----------



## Madtrouter (Feb 20, 2016)

Do it from the same hole and then you got something. 

Pretty incredible. Keep a journal and write a book. That bad boy would sell like hot cakes. 

But man that speaks volumes about Ohio’s waterways and their ability to get spanked. That’s a butt whipping you put on. Great job!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Anybody already have a Fish Ohio catch this year?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Yup


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

acklac7 said:


> Yup


Nice!!! Let me guess, is it a toothy critter???


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Anybody already have a Fish Ohio catch this year?


3 saugeye gill crappie


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> 3 saugeye gill crappie


Nice!!! I haven't been able to get out yet!!! Soon...


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Some other notable achievements this year in fishing were:
> 4. Catching my first Fish Ohio Smallmouth


Haha, happy to read this. I read the thread before coming in here and was thinking "bet he didn't get an FO smallie and if he did I bet it was Erie. Well I'll be damned.... thought I recognized the hole for a moment too.

Remarkable, even more so on foot as mentioned. Stellar year, I was stoked to read all were released (my man), and surprised you shared the object of your presentations. Cheers!


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I know this is a rough picture , but this is my 6’3” friend attempting to lip a Tarpon that took me 3.5 hours to land on 30lb class spinning tackle. My other friend and guide estimated it at over 200lbs. I’ve caught several 150lb class tarpon and can tell you this one was much bigger. He had it for a minute , I was gonna jump in the water for a picture , but it took a big lunge and almost pulled him off the boat. I felt bad taking so long to get it to the boat , but I’m confident he survived to fight another day


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Farmhand said:


> View attachment 257069
> I know this is a rough picture , but this is my 6’3” friend attempting to lip a Tarpon that took me 3.5 hours to land on 30lb class spinning tackle. My other friend and guide estimated it at over 200lbs. I’ve caught several 150lb class tarpon and can tell you this one was much bigger. He had it for a minute , I was gonna jump in the water for a picture , but it took a big lunge and almost pulled him off the boat. I felt bad taking so long to get it to the boat , but I’m confident he survived to fight another day


That's an awesome Tarpon, thanks for sharing!!!


----------

